# Camera Service Plan(extended warranty Best Buy/Futureshop)



## Michiyo-Fir (May 14, 2010)

Is it worth the money?

It's international protection and for 4 years it's almost $200 for a D90.

Basically I got talked into buying a 4 year protection plan even though I got a great deal on a D90 + 18-105mm VR lens ($740)

Do any of you think it's necessary?


----------



## magkelly (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't go for it unless you can get a plan straight from the manufacturer. Best Buy completely ripped us off on an "Everything is covered and we'll even do it in your home!" 3 year computer plan we bought for my folks." $175 and when it came down to it not only did they not honor their in home service bit, but they didn't even repair the computer in the store. They said they had to send it away for six weeks, for something that they could have easily fixed in store. (It just needed a new power supply box.) It was all song and dance and plenty of excuses, and we haven't shopped there since though we used to go there for anything electronic for several years. 

Their maintenance contracts aren't worth the paper they are printed on unless they have that exact model in the store and can swap it out directly. Since most new electronics items have a shelf life of about six months to a year before they swap the models out for newer ones you need to remember that when picking out a service plan. 

I'd never go for more than a year, anywhere and even then I prefer a plan straight from the manufacturer if they don't include one for a year or more already.

Best Buy in particular though, big waste of money.

I wish I could tell you we are the only ones to have been ripped off by them, but there are tons of people over on Rip Off Report saying basically the same thing.


----------



## Live_free (May 14, 2010)

When I bought my camera I got the protection plan with it through the NEX (Navy Exchange) for 3 years for only 79 dollars. I LOVE their service, whenever I buy a big thing I always buy the protection plan, they are very good about it. So if anything breaks on my camera I will get a new one of have that credit towards another purchase.


----------



## alyaba (May 14, 2010)

I got the warranty on a Sony digital camera that was 7MP, my wife accidentally dropped the camera and broke the screen, i got upgraded to a 12MP camera and was more than happy. 

When i got my T1i i got it to, i think its worth it specially because it covers accidental damage.

i think the key is knowing the terms of what your getting. I have a pretty good feeling that on paper it didnt say they would come to your house, or that they offered that one but you got a cheaper one. My turn around time was about 9 days, they have to send it somewhere to see if it can get fixed first which was fine with me.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2010)

Most extended warranties are huge profit makers for the sellers because they know most buyers will never need to use it.

For me, they are not worth what they cost. Buy a Nikon AF-S 35 mm f/1.8G prime lens with that $200 instead.


----------



## Divatologist (May 15, 2010)

I added all my equipment to my renter's insurance. I leave the store and go straight to my insurance office on my way home or I won't use it till I get it insured. I pay an extra $37 a year and I'm covered if any of my equipment is lost, stolen, or damaged. I get reimbursed for the value and can replace it with new equipment. Of course, prices may have gone up a bit since I insured my equipment. So, I'll probably have to kick in a bit. As long as I don't have to pay the whole amount I'm good.


----------



## Misfitlimp (May 15, 2010)

magkelly said:


> I wouldn't go for it unless you can get a plan straight from the manufacturer. Best Buy completely ripped us off on an "Everything is covered and we'll even do it in your home!" 3 year computer plan we bought for my folks." $175 and when it came down to it not only did they not honor their in home service bit, but they didn't even repair the computer in the store. They said they had to send it away for six weeks, for something that they could have easily fixed in store. (It just needed a new power supply box.) It was all song and dance and plenty of excuses, and we haven't shopped there since though we used to go there for anything electronic for several years.
> 
> Their maintenance contracts aren't worth the paper they are printed on unless they have that exact model in the store and can swap it out directly. Since most new electronics items have a shelf life of about six months to a year before they swap the models out for newer ones you need to remember that when picking out a service plan.
> 
> ...



They Boned me on an Ipod proper like. F best buy and the BS "protection" plans they sell, Because lets be honest when it comes down to it they will protect their profit margins before they protect your ass.


----------



## alyaba (May 16, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> magkelly said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go for it unless you can get a plan straight from the manufacturer. Best Buy completely ripped us off on an "Everything is covered and we'll even do it in your home!" 3 year computer plan we bought for my folks." $175 and when it came down to it not only did they not honor their in home service bit, but they didn't even repair the computer in the store. They said they had to send it away for six weeks, for something that they could have easily fixed in store. (It just needed a new power supply box.) It was all song and dance and plenty of excuses, and we haven't shopped there since though we used to go there for anything electronic for several years.
> ...



sorry i dont get what your saying about the ipod proper like.


----------



## kass617 (May 16, 2010)

I got a brand new macbook pro when the one I bought 2.5 years ago **** the bed.  It 2 months, and they sent my old one out 3 times, but in the end the $250 (The Best buy warranty) I spent got me the brand spanking new MBP I'm using right now.


----------



## Eco (May 16, 2010)

I got an extended warranty from Worst (best) Buy on a Palm Pilot years ago and the failed to honor my claim.....f them and their warranties.  I shopped there since and every time they ask me about an extended warranty I rant about how they screwed me and they shut up really quick.


----------



## rallysman (May 16, 2010)

extended warranties benefit you < 5% of the time. They sell them to make money. They are not intended to benefit you. Do some reading on risk pools and it'll all make sense.


----------



## Misfitlimp (May 17, 2010)

alyaba said:


> Misfitlimp said:
> 
> 
> > magkelly said:
> ...


Boned=F**ked me proper. Proper meaning totally


----------



## alyaba (May 17, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> alyaba said:
> 
> 
> > Misfitlimp said:
> ...


----------

